# Looking for any info on this 12oz green Dominion Glass made bottle. Thanks!



## MSZ (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Timelypicken (Nov 24, 2020)

Most likely a wine


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 24, 2020)

Could be a whiskey.  Some kind of alcohol anyway.  I don't recognize the pentagram logo on the base though.


----------



## RCO (Nov 25, 2020)

for sure a liquor bottle of some sort , the star may imply some type of jewish connection ? if there is any liquor or wine made or used by jewish people . 
I've seen liquor bottles that were almost identical may times before but not the star on bottom


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm curious about the bottle, and looking for one like it, but before continuing I wanted to point out ...

The Star on the base has five points






The Jewish Star / Star of David has six points


----------



## Timelypicken (Nov 28, 2020)

I have this local one, but it has six points like the Jewish star


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 28, 2020)

There is also what is called a "Brewer's Star" but those have Six Points as well

The Six-Point Brewer's Star (beerhistory.com)


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 28, 2020)

All I can say about this Dominion bottle is "Hmm ???"

Milk / Cream


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 28, 2020)

Connection or Coincidence?

Silverwood's Safe Milk - Ontario, Canada  /  Same brand I just posted 

eBay

1/2 Pint SILVERWOOD'S SAFE MILK Dairy Bottle - Excellent Condition | eBay


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 28, 2020)

At first I thought maybe Seagram's Five-Star whiskey? Maybe not, since Canadian distilleries have traditionally used flasks for bottle quantities less than 26 ounces, other than labelled and clear 2 to 4 ounce rounds. Highly unlikely to be a beer, as by the age of this bottle, Canadian brewers were using ABM crowns.


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 28, 2020)

I haven't given up yet, but leaning away from a wine or liquor bottle - mainly because of the *12 Oz *size. Even though I haven't found anything definitive, I'm thinking it's some type of food product such as a...

*Canadian Vinegar Bottle?






*


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 29, 2020)

Inconclusive but interesting


----------



## brent little (Nov 29, 2020)

I would say a wine or small whiskey bottle. looks to be in the 1910-20 range with the large valve mark. Early automatic bottle machine product.


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 29, 2020)

Based on everything I have seen these dates for the Diamond-D mark are accurate and reliable

*1928*


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 29, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Based on everything I have seen these dates for the Diamond-D mark are accurate and reliable
> 
> *1928*
> 
> ...


Hmm not sure about 1928.  I've seen that mark on tooled lip medicine bottles.  Canada was later to switch over to ABM but I don't know if they were still making BIM bottles quite that late.  I guess it's always possible.


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 29, 2020)

Cc

As you probably know, there was a "Diamond Flint Glass Co." and a "Diamond Glass Co." in Canada that preceded the "Dominion Glass Co."  I don't recall their entire histories, but believe all three of the companies were somehow related. I also seem to recall that the earlier companies used an embossed Diamond without the D inside.  As far as I know, the Diamond-D was exclusive Dominion Glass and first used in 1928.  Is it possible the mark you are referring to was a Diamond without the D


----------



## MSZ (Nov 29, 2020)

Came across a similar star logo for John O'Connor Toronto (soda), perhaps?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 30, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Cc
> 
> As you probably know, there was a "Diamond Flint Glass Co." and a "Diamond Glass Co." in Canada that preceded the "Dominion Glass Co."  I don't recall their entire histories, but believe all three of the companies were somehow related. I also seem to recall that the earlier companies used an embossed Diamond without the D inside.  As far as I know, the Diamond-D was exclusive Dominion Glass and first used in 1928.  Is it possible the mark you are referring to was a Diamond without the D


No I'm quite certain it's a diamond within a D.  I've even got one in my collection but won't be back to take a picture for a little while.  I'll post one when I'm able to or see if I can find one online.


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 30, 2020)

MSZ

Great find!  However, John O'Connor bottles seem to be as much of a mystery as the one in question.  The bottle you posted inspired me to find these.  Notice that all of them are from Toronto and all of them have a similar looking star. And yet some of them are from different bottlers. Also notice that all of them indicate that the star was their trademark. None of the descriptions associated with these bottles indicated which glass maker produced them. It would be easy to assume they were made in Canada, but I'm not sure about that.  If there was a connection between these particular bottles and/or bottlers, I have been unable to find one.  Nor have I been able to find a connection between them and the bottle in question.


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 30, 2020)

Here is a list of sources that refer to the 1928 date for the Diamond-D mark. I have gone through the entire catalog of mold numbers and found a few possibilities for MSZ's bottle, but I'm still working on it with nothing definitive yet.  The Dominion catalog is also where I found the information about their "Dot Codes" 

Everyone is certainly welcome to do their own research, but I'm goings with these particular sources as the most accurate and reliable that I am currently aware of.  With that said, I am currently of the opinion that MSZ's bottle was made by the Dominion Glass Company sometime in the early 1940s.  The biggest mystery for me isn't so much who made MSZ's bottle or when, but rather what the five-point star on the base represents.  



Grey Roots Website

Dominion Glass Company - Dominion Glass Company Limited (pastperfectonline.com)

Dominion Catalog

untitled (sha.org)

Dominion Glass Company

DominionGlass.pdf (sha.org)

Diamond Glass Company

Diamond-Canada.pdf (sha.org)


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 30, 2020)

P.S. 

When I went through the catalog of Dominion mold numbers, I primarily focused on those that included *12 Oz  *bottles.  Of those listed numerically, I am especially curious about numbers ...

(But it will be necessary to look at various Dominion plants to find them)

*303 - 384 - 549 - 558 - 785 - 885 - ???*


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 30, 2020)

The 1928 date is the year in which Dominion Glass registered its D in a diamond trademark, not the year it began using the trademark. The Criminal Code of Canada specifically protected trademarks on glass bottles. Thus there was effectively no need to register a trademark in Canada. Indeed, it was easier and cheaper to go after a trademark offender in minor criminal courts than it was civilly at the time. Of course, for a trademark to be protected under the Criminal Code of Canada, a producer/user had to actively use it and be able to prove in court, if needed, that its use of the trademark was exclusive. Pretty easy to do with embossed names and known branding designs. Dominion was regularly using the D in the diamond trademark by the late 1910s on most of its mass-produced wares, whether BIM or ABM. The source of the dating misconception seems to bubble up in the hobby literature in the 1960s, with the misconception slowly being hardened into absolute fact that Dominion first used the trademark in 1928.


----------



## embe (Nov 30, 2020)

Interesting stuff


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 30, 2020)

mc

Thanks for the trademark info - very helpful - but this still needs to be addressed - hopefully MSZ can comment on it 


Dominion Catalog

untitled (sha.org)


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 1, 2020)

Because I have pretty much hit a dead end, I guess its time to move on and see what other mystery bottle inquiries I can look into and possibly solve. During this one I have looked at so many different types of bottles trying to find a match that I have become blurry eyed. If we knew more about it, such as whether the dots are actually embossed on the base or just an optical illusion, it would certainly help. If they are embossed dots, I suspect it's not a coincidence that, according to the information in the Dominion catalog, they used a coding system using dots. Unless I missed something, I don't recall it being established whether the bottle was hand blown or machine made. Even though there is some question when Dominion started marking their bottles with the Diamond-D logo, we do know that the company was established in 1913. Based on everything I have seen thus far, Dominion was using machine production by 1913. The five-point star is another mystery, especially when you take into account that no one, including myself, can seem to find another one that's exactly like it embossed on the base of a Dominion bottle of any type. The soda bottles that have the same star are definitely interesting, but those too are a total mystery as to what they represent. Even though the star on the soda bottles have Trade Mark associated with them, and might be related to those particular bottlers, there doesn't seem to be a direct connection to MSZ's bottle, at least not one that has been established yet. And then there is the size (12 Oz) and style (shape) of the bottle to consider - it could be almost anything from a small liquor bottle to a large medicinal bottle. Without a paper label or more information, we may never know. However, that doesn't mean we can't take a *guess *as to what type of bottle it *might* be. 

So, without further ado, and after looking at a jillion different bottle types, my *best guess* is a ...  

*Bay Rum (Cologne) Bottle










* 



From Dominion Catalog - Most Likely Available in Various Sizes


----------

